# SaltDogg Electric Drive Hopper Spreader - It spins intermittently?



## joe979xx (Dec 19, 2009)

We have a SaltDogg Electric Drive Hopper Spreader on the back of a pick-up truck. It is fully loaded with salt.

The problem is that the spinner where the salt drops into spins intermittenly.

Does anyone have an idea how I can fix it?

Let me know if you need any more info?

Thanks!
Joe

Here is a picture of the spreader:
http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/ElectricHopperSpreaders/


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

joe979xx;915273 said:


> We have a SaltDogg Electric Drive Hopper Spreader on the back of a pick-up truck. It is fully loaded with salt.
> 
> The problem is that the spinner where the salt drops into spins intermittenly.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the auger or the spinner? Not sure because you say where the salt drops into.


----------



## joe979xx (Dec 19, 2009)

It the circular mechanism that spins and flings out the salt onto the road. I guess it's the spinner???


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Could be your controller. I bought a brand new one and the spinner control didnt work. 

Check the plug that plugs into the spinner. The actuall plugs were moving back when you plugged it in-two .75 electrical ends at napa.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If the spinner spins intermittenly,it definitely sounds like a poor contact.Like Dstosh said,check your plugs.


----------



## joe979xx (Dec 19, 2009)

I tried that already,but will try again.

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## joe979xx (Dec 19, 2009)

The plug is fine. But the shaft seems a little too tight.


What it's doing is -- It will spin for about 45 seconds than usually stop....


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Best Chance Of Qualified Help*



joe979xx;916175 said:


> The plug is fine. But the shaft seems a little too tight.
> 
> What it's doing is -- It will spin for about 45 seconds than usually stop....


Your Problem Is Rather Hard To Diagnose Without Actually Knowing That particular Machine.But I Think I Got Some OK Advise.Go To Your Local Family Run Starter And Alternator Shop. It Kinda Sounds like The Drive Motor is Bad Or Binding Up and Somewhere in The Circuit They Have A Circuit Breaker That Pops And Maybe Resets. Its Is a Hands On Fix And Any Armature Guy Would Be your Best Technician Of Choice. Hope This Helpsussmileyflag


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

joe979xx;916175 said:


> The plug is fine. But the shaft seems a little too tight.
> 
> What it's doing is -- It will spin for about 45 seconds than usually stop....


What do you mean by the shaft seems a little too tight?What model do you have? What code if any are coming up on your controller?


----------



## joe979xx (Dec 19, 2009)

1. I try and twist the shaft and it seems tight . . .

2. The model we have is an older one and there are no lcds on the controller.

Thanks!
Joe

Here is a picture of the spreader:
http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/ElectricHopperSpreaders/


----------



## joe979xx (Dec 19, 2009)

It actually does have a small lcd. It says jammed and there is a clicking sound. It might alos say something else but I can't make it out . . . 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## joe979xx (Dec 19, 2009)

We tried a different controller and it worked. So now I just need to figure out what's wrong with the old controller...

We tested the fuses and they are good. Does anybody have any idea what else it could be in the controller. Maybe I should look into getting a new board???

The unit is three years old.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## joe979xx (Dec 19, 2009)

*Should I buy new Controller or can I fix it?*

Should I just buy a new speed controller box or can I fix the old one?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## mzgloves20 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is the problem I ran into last night and goshdangit am I p.o'd.

2am, 2yds of salt, 5in of snow, 11 accounts buried... me trying to figure out why my auger will not rotate. I have a salt dogg elec hopper that I used last winter with great success. Now I want to burn it...lol..

Auger overlad and jam light come on if turned on over #2 on the on the dial. Wont even turn when empty. (To get empty required shoveling the salt out by hand!)

Called dealer and he said that I am out of warranty by 3weeks and I must have not maintained it...

Any suggestions? I have one day to make it work!


----------



## joe979xx (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you, but I would suggest you post your problem in a thread of it's own so more people will see it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

mzgloves20;920482 said:


> Here is the problem I ran into last night and goshdangit am I p.o'd.
> 
> 2am, 2yds of salt, 5in of snow, 11 accounts buried... me trying to figure out why my auger will not rotate. I have a salt dogg elec hopper that I used last winter with great success. Now I want to burn it...lol..
> 
> ...


Get a new controller-theres a guy selling em on here very reasonably. Columbialand is his name.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

mzgloves20;920482 said:


> Here is the problem I ran into last night and goshdangit am I p.o'd.
> 
> 2am, 2yds of salt, 5in of snow, 11 accounts buried... me trying to figure out why my auger will not rotate. I have a salt dogg elec hopper that I used last winter with great success. Now I want to burn it...lol..
> 
> ...


First off, is the auger trough clear ? No ice in there ?
If the trough is clear, will the auger turn freely in both directions with a wrench ?
If the auger will not turn freely in both directions, the auger motor,transmission is shot. The lights comes on because the auger wont spin.
If the auger turns freely check wiring connections, and ground. If that checks out I would suspect the controller is shot.


----------



## mzgloves20 (Nov 30, 2008)

T-MAN;921623 said:


> First off, is the auger trough clear ? No ice in there ?
> If the trough is clear, will the auger turn freely in both directions with a wrench ?
> If the auger will not turn freely in both directions, the auger motor,transmission is shot. The lights comes on because the auger wont spin.
> If the auger turns freely check wiring connections, and ground. If that checks out I would suspect the controller is shot.


Trough is clear. Leaving now to go to shop to get big wrench to try to manually turn auger.

Wonder if bearing at other end is locked up?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

mzgloves20;921707 said:


> Trough is clear. Leaving now to go to shop to get big wrench to try to manually turn auger.
> 
> Wonder if bearing at other end is locked up?


There is a chance of that. If you remove the motor/transmission, the auger should spin freely.


----------



## mzgloves20 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, it's the controller. I could spin the shaft easily with a wrench. Disconnected the power and ran straight 12v from an external source and the auger fly like it always did. Power though the controller and it would not turn.

Buyers is out of controller for at least a week.

Lot's of good that does when it's going to snow tomorrow...


----------



## 1daniel1 (Dec 17, 2009)

*warped*



T-MAN;921623 said:


> First off, is the auger trough clear ? No ice in there ?
> If the trough is clear, will the auger turn freely in both directions with a wrench ?
> If the auger will not turn freely in both directions, the auger motor,transmission is shot. The lights comes on because the auger wont spin.
> If the auger turns freely check wiring connections, and ground. If that checks out I would suspect the controller is shot.


That's a good assesment of the potential problems. I guess I know who to look for when my saltdogg dog's out on me.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I just went through this also.I had 2 blown fuses that the mechanic at my dealer can't explain why they blew and the wires on that POS plug in the rear had 2 wires out of their terminals. He put in better scotchlock ones,taped it up nice and it emptied my remaining Magic in a pile real nice. I do think these new controllers will be a problem though until they get changed out.


----------

